# CO deaths that shouldn't happen



## rjordan393 (Sep 15, 2010)

If low level CO monitors become the norm and they activate, then the users should open all windows to vent instead of calling the fire department. Then shut down all heating appliances. The fire department cannot fix appliances. Then call a heating company. 

Fire departments are faced with tight budgets and if they respond needlessly,
then another fire company has to respond to an emergency that they would not normally respond to. This responce, because of the increased distance will take longer to arrive at a fire. That's not good if people are trapped.
So if people call the fire department because their low level CO monitor activated,where does that leave you, if your local fire department is out on another call or someone near you whose house is on fire?
On the other hand, A CO emergency exists when an occupant wakes up and does not feel right and cannot wake others in the houshold, then an emergency exists.
I believe the manufactures should talk to the IAFF Union and come up suggestions on making these monitors more people friendly, like a digital reading at low level (no alarm) a medium level (with alarm warning to take action) and high level (with alarm warning to take immediant steps to remove occupants outdoors.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

rjordan393 said:


> If low level CO monitors become the norm and they activate, then the users should open all windows to vent instead of calling the fire department. Then shut down all heating appliances. The fire department cannot fix appliances. Then call a heating company.
> 
> Fire departments are faced with tight budgets and if they respond needlessly,
> then another fire company has to respond to an emergency that they would not normally respond to. This responce, because of the increased distance will take longer to arrive at a fire. That's not good if people are trapped.
> ...



We call PG&E. I guess Fire would respond if we called 911 but PG&E is fast.


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

I read somewhere not long again, there is a new situation that residents now need to be aware of, when it comes to preventing CO poisoning in their homes/apts/condo. Their attached garaged *keyless ignition *vehicles.


----------

